# It's A New Year.....what are you listening to?



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I changed out the CD's in my car just before Christmas as I was going to be doing quite a bit of traveling during the holidays.
Currently on rotation in the Prius.......


*Brian Blade... Mama Rosa

11STEPS.... 11STEPS

Maria McKee....You Gotta Sin To Get Saved

Harrison, Carter, Cobham.....New York Cool

Patrick Watson......Wooden Arms

Nat King Cole.....The World Of Nat King Cole

Julie Driscoll, Brian auger and the Trinity......Open

Susan Tedeschi....Back To the River

Levon Helm........Electric Dirt

Danny Weis.......Sweet Spot
*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the Sirius Sat set to 80's on 8. Re-living some of the tunes from my past.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Porcupine Tree - In Ansentia
Muse - The Resistance
Amos the Transparent - My what big teeth...
Monsters of Folk - Monsters of Folk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Me. .. been reviewing what I have been recording last week


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I just found a copy of Jimmy Page and The Black Crowes "Live At The Greek" so I've been listening to that.

Also;

Joe Bonamassa
Blind Faith
Stevie Ray Vaughan

Plus the usual suspects.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Gov't Mule - By A Thread
Drive By Truckers - Brighter Than Creation's Dark
Pearl Jam - Backspacer
Robben Ford - Soul On Ten
Rolling Stones - Exile On Main St.
David Grissom - 10,000 Feet
Led Zeppelin - .....bunch of live bootlegs


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Black Gives Way to Blue
Lynch Mob - Smoke & Mirrors
Thornley - Tiny Pictures
David Gilmour - On an Island
John Mayer - Battle Studies

are in my 5 disc player.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now? Radio IO Jam Bands. Akimbo (Live) by Moe is playing.

Edit: a few minutes later - it's Frozen Fear by Gov't Mule.


----------



## tunebox (Oct 26, 2009)

*New 'YouTube' artists*

Here's one ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mzv5K6Vccs

The girls name is Daniella and she's 17. She lives in Edmonton and she just made YouTube Artist of the Month. Incredible ...


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Chickenfoot - Chickenfoot (LP)
Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue (LP)
Creed - Full Circle (Tremonti is impressive on this one guys)
Playdeaf - Alien Baby (indie band out of T.O.)


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Right now,
Duke Robillard - Swinging With Lucy Mae :food-smiley-015:

If you don't know THE MAN, you should... :smile:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughan "Live at the Macambo" is still one of my all time favorite videos.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Alice in Chains - Black gives way to blue
Rodrigo y Gabriella - 11:11
Them Crooked Vultures
Old 97s - Satellite rides


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

for the last couple weeks ive wanted to start a hall and oates cover band- cept really heavy. im sure when i sober up it will be forgotten

[YOUTUBE]d7UuUPyN1tg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jIWFNZ3MA4Y[/YOUTUBE]

sorta in this vein

[YOUTUBE]qu0HTIuihy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> sorta in this vein
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qu0HTIuihy8[/YOUTUBE]



Your a sick puppy... I gotta come and heal ya dude ....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Your a sick puppy... I gotta come and heal ya dude ....


I haven't heard this version before, pretty cool.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im listening to mywifebitchinatme . used to be a band about 16 years ago but the front & rear bumper got allot closer to the ground kinda like a lowrider & allot louder


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

just kidding shes great
I'm listening to 
alice n chains -black gives way to blue
ace frehley -anomaly
srv,Hendrix
:rockon2::sport-smiley-002:.................................................................shes watching


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well let's see...

Pearl Jam - Backspacer
Peter Green FM - Pious Bird of a Good Omen
Jimmy Page and the Black Crowes - Live at the Greek
John Mayer - Live in Los Angeles (I can't remember the title)
Kings of Leon - ???


----------



## niangelo (Aug 12, 2009)

Beirut - Flying Club Cup


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A bit of new and old:

Lhasa: The Living Road
Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here
Charlotte Gainsbourg: IRM
Brian Setzer Orchestra: Hits 1994-2000
Neil Young: Fork In The Road


Shawn


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been listening to the set list of covers our new band is learning.
-Mikey


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> A bit of new and old:
> 
> Lhasa: The Living Road
> Pink Floyd: Wish You Were Here
> ...


http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?p=259352#post259352


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

puckhead said:


> Old 97s - Satellite rides


Awesome, I love the Old 97s!

I've been spinning:
Frightened Rabbit - Midnight Organ Fright & Sing the Greys
The Maldives - Listen to the Thunder
Powderfinger - Golden Rule

I can't wait to hear what else is coming out this year!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a new car in december with a 14 speaker Bang + Olufsen system....yet I find myself listening constantly to dumb mainstream stuff....Avril Lavigne, and less embarassingly, Hinder.
Not sure why Hinder doesnt get much cred....I'm loving hearing mainstream rock with guitar solos again!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been spending a lot of time with the most recent Glenn Kaiser Band album, Octane.
And Hound Dog Taylor's Natural Boogie has been in heavy rotation.
And I've been adding in some more Blind Willie Johnson.

Among other things.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Ive been listening to a wholw lot of Medeski Martin & Wood, and unless theyre playing with John Scofield they dont even have a guitar player sigiifa


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joscho Stephan
Mark Knopfler
Derek Trucks
Oliver Schroer
and online radio, usually pipe organ.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I bought a new car in december with a 14 speaker Bang + Olufsen system....yet I find myself listening constantly to dumb mainstream stuff....Avril Lavigne, and less embarassingly, Hinder.
> Not sure why Hinder doesnt get much cred....I'm loving hearing mainstream rock with guitar solos again!


I don't know they don't sound bed, it might have been cause of this?:[video=youtube;RiSfTyrvJlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Time for an update. Now I'm listening to:

30 Seconds to Mars - This is War
Gov't Mule - By a Thread
Relentless 7
Kings of Leon
John Mayer - Battle Studies
Arc Angels new live CD
Derek Trucks Band new album
....and of course there is always a Zep CD kicking around somewhere near my CD player.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Duran Duran's Songbook live release has been in steady rotation for the past few weeks. Both for studying for the tribute and because it is really freaking good live Duran Duran. I've never really been a fan of Skin Trade, but the live version in Songbook made me sit up and take notice. It's a good tune when played right, with feel.

Also really, really digging on Porcupine Tree's Deadwing. I gave In Absentia a few passes, but I keep coming back to Deadwing. Speficially the duo or Halo in to Arriving Somewhere But Not Here. Sweet song pairing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lately I've been just looking at my whole music collection and picking what ever strikes my fancy which could be just about anything. My more normal go to music is anything from Brad Paisley, Pink Floyd (Especially Wish you were here but recently listened to Dark side of the moon for the first time in a while)
I was working out (Skipping and heavy bag) next to my computer room last night and put on the DVD "Billy Joel, The Essential Video Collection", to listen to. Wow where did that come from? Thats how random my listening habits have been. Haven't listened to that in years.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I was working out (Skipping and heavy bag) next to my computer room last night and put on the DVD "Billy Joel, The Essential Video Collection", to listen to. Wow where did that come from? Thats how random my listening habits have been. Haven't listened to that in years.


It takes a brave, strong and confident man to admit that at one time he *needed* a collection of Billy Joel's "essential" videos. 

Cheers,

Shawn.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Not much of it is brand new:

Arcade Fire - Funeral and Neon Bible
Elliott - False Cathedrals
Feist - Let it Die
Massive Attack - Mezzanine and 100th Window
Muse - Absolution
Portishead - Dummy
Phoenix - Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix
Project 86 - Picket Fence Cartel
Radiohead - Everything from The Bends to In Rainbows
Thrice - Beggars
Ulysses and the Siren - Eastern Magic, Western Minds
The xx - xx


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

[video=youtube;V5VFWA2YKdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5VFWA2YKdo[/video]

this is what Im listening to right now. I love these guys, they are are amazing.


----------

